# Willow Springs track day July 31



## qwksti (Feb 24, 2009)

The track Date is Friday July 31 , 2009 , * start time is 8:00am - 5pm. this will be on the ***8220;STREETS".

THIS EVENT IS CANCELeD, I HAD PEOPLE SIGN UP AND NOT PAY, SO I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FUNDS TO PAY FOR THE TRACK FEES. SORRY TO EVERYONE WHO WAS PLANNING ON GOING AND PAID UP.

Patrick


----------



## qwksti (Feb 24, 2009)

bump for a few spots left !!


----------

